# Driver Preferred



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

Fellow drivers,

Has anyone ever received a package from Uber about the Driver Preferred "award"?

I got this in the mail and I was wondering if something happens to my driver account as well to other drivers that also received this.

Does that show up for passengers? Do we get more trips or something?

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I know some of the Seattle drivers got them a few months ago. (oddly, I wasn't one of them, despite being overall outstanding)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

James-Brazil said:


> Do we get more trips or something?


No.
Think of it as a "tangible" badge, something you can actually touch and feel proud about.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

You can display it as a participation trophy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Usually it comes with this as well:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Show it to your parents, they need a reason to brag about their children.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If I ever receive a package from Uber such as the one you received I would immediately go to see a proctologist to see how Uber stuck it where the sun doesn’t shine.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

U just received the holy grail package. 

The few....the proud....the uber ant


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Can you pay your credit card with it ?

If not........joga fora


----------

